# IBO Worlds Times



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

I got my card...

Day 1 10:50 Range I

Day 2 11:10 Range J



Who else has got the times?


----------



## bigman17 (Apr 8, 2007)

are u shooting ahc????????????


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Nope,just hunter class...


----------



## njharnde (Mar 27, 2006)

me 2


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I got day 1: 10:00 range c
day 2 12:00 range d AHC

My son got day1 11:50 Range A
day 2 10:10 Range B 15-17 youth
Good luck to all!!!


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

day 1 = 12:10 range c.......ooouuuccchhhhh
day 2 = 9:50 range d....... alot better

AHC....


----------



## bigman17 (Apr 8, 2007)

day 1 10:50 range c , day 2 range d 11:10 ahc


----------



## DRAKEBOND28 (Mar 8, 2007)

Day 1 shooting HC range I 9:50 
day 2 range J 12:10


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

my times
day 1 11:30 range i
day 2 10:30 range j
my wife times are
day 1 10:10 range c
day 2 11:50 range d


----------



## OhioMike (May 27, 2008)

goy my cards today. ranges E & F, trad class. 11:40 & 10:20


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

10:20 on J
11:40 on I


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

still have not got mine. So are any of you guys shooting mbo?


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

10:20 on I
11:40 on J


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Does anyone have a listing for the ranges yet? I dont have my cards...


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*IBO World Times*

11:40 J-Day 1
10:20 I-Day 2 HC
Good luck everyone AND HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## Brewer (Aug 3, 2006)

Day 1 Range L 11:00
Day 2 Range K 11:00

MBO

Good luck to everyone


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Day 1 Range L 10:40
Day 2 Range K 11:20
MBO


Dont think I'll be in the top 5 scores for the shoot off, but good luck to all


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

AHC

Day 1 11:20 D
Day 2 10:40 C

I've never been to a big shoot like this, I'm nervous as hell!


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

tackscall said:


> AHC
> I've never been to a big shoot like this, I'm nervous as hell!


If this your first time try to go and have a good time. I was the same way the first time I went.


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

day 1 10 am range k day 2 12 pm range l mbo


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

baylward said:


> If this your first time try to go and have a good time. I was the same way the first time I went.


I hope I bring enough arrows


----------



## archerytech78 (Dec 28, 2006)

*I got my cards the other day!!*

Day 1: 10:50 am Range D
Day 2: 11:10 am Range C
Class: AHC

Good luck to all.


----------



## archerytech78 (Dec 28, 2006)

*I know the feeling tack!!!!*

This is also my first time at a big shoot like this one!!!
Day 1 11:20 D
Day 2 10:40 C

I've never been to a big shoot like this, I'm nervous as hell![/QUOTE]


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

archerytech78 said:


> This is also my first time at a big shoot like this one!!!
> Day 1 11:20 D
> Day 2 10:40 C
> 
> I've never been to a big shoot like this, I'm nervous as hell!


[/QUOTE]

Looks like we'll be out there on the same course, good luck! Yell the yardages back to me, would you?


----------



## archerytech78 (Dec 28, 2006)

*tack!!!!*

i messed up the quote i am about as computer iliterate as they come
my cards are day 1 10:50 am range D and day 2 11:10 range C. ok cleared that up so anyway good luck to you and just go and have some fun. Later.


----------



## Doebuck (Jun 9, 2008)

range c 11:40 day 1

range d 10:20 day 2

home on sat


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Does anyone know what kind of scores it takes to make it to Saturday? AHC


----------



## FOZZY BEAR (Feb 14, 2007)

11:40 course M

10:20 course N

(Hunter class)


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would think above even. The scores on the high end for each class have really seemed to jump up over the last couple years looking at the results. If you go to the IBO page, you can look at previous event scores starting from 2002. I'm shooting MBO and I would think for me to be in the top 5 scores that a 395 or better would certainly be needed.





tackscall said:


> Does anyone know what kind of scores it takes to make it to Saturday? AHC


----------



## tcollecter (Jan 25, 2004)

SHC 


Day 1 10:20 Range C
Day 2 11:40 Range D


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Day 1 10:50 H 
Day 2 11:10 G


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Got my cards today also*

MBO
Day 1: 12:20pm range L
Day 2: 9:40am range K
Good luck everone!!!


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*heading in from Jersey*

I got 9:00AM range C Day 1 and , 1:00 PM Range D on day 2 SHC Later Clyde


----------



## NJlefty (Jul 4, 2003)

*times....*

Day 1: 12:10 pm range K

Day 2: 9:50 am range L


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

anyone have a guess as to the number of people?? 

I'm hearing 2K?

here's a question, do they keep the groups made up of folks in the same class? Will they mix and match classes throughout the tee times?

i'm like a kid waiting for Christmas!!!!


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

NerdHick said:


> anyone have a guess as to the number of people??
> 
> I'm hearing 2K?
> 
> ...


You will shoot with people in the same class.


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

tackscall said:


> AHC
> 
> Day 1 11:20 D
> Day 2 10:40 C
> ...


I'll be shooting both ranges with you. day 1 11:40, day 2 10:40. Looking forward to meeting some new faces! John


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

HF Yellow Stake
Day 1 10:50 am Range C
Day 2 11:10 am Range D


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

*mbo at worlds.*

day 1 10:40am range K day 2 11:20am range L good luck to everyone will be their Sunday staying at wildflower room 113 stop by and say hey


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

Bowtech06 said:


> I'll be shooting both ranges with you. day 1 11:40, day 2 10:40. Looking forward to meeting some new faces! John


Sorry! 11:20 and 10:40.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

L 11:40
k 10:20


----------



## GregRaynoSr (Jan 28, 2006)

*Shooting Times*

Hey all, Greg Rayno here, will be shooting 09:50 Range J on Day 1 and 12:10 on range I on day 2. HC.

Team Lemmes, Lemmes Archery, Albany, N.Y. hope to meet some of you if anyone is shooting these times drop me a line at [email protected]

GUNNY


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

cutter10x said:


> day 1 = 12:10 range c.......ooouuuccchhhhh
> day 2 = 9:50 range d....... alot better
> 
> AHC....


 Looks like we will be shooting together.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Day 1 early bird here~!

Range J @ 0920......

Day 2

Range I @ 1240


----------

